# dos box help me???



## petal (Jan 20, 2008)

I am trying to play karnov and other abandonware games on my mac however im a nut when it comes to how to get the dos box to work is there help out there please. don't judge my ignorance I know i must seem stupid so any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't say that.  You have to understand that with DOSbox, you're dealing with a program that is emulating a DOS environment, hence it needs to be configured as though it were a PC running DOS.  I've had problems getting DOSbox to read a CD-ROM drive even after I followed the instructions.  I haven't played with it much since so I couldn't tell you exactly what you'd need to do, but just take into consideration that DOS configuration voodoo is one of the reasons Microsoft released Windows 95.


----------



## petal (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for the reply 

will fugure it out somehow


----------



## symphonix (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd also second the "no, you're not dumb" comment. I consider myself a fairly competent computer user, and I can remember at least a few times where I've tried to get something going in DOS Box, run into problems for ten minutes, flicked through all the help files I could find, and finally said "forget this, I have better things I could be doing with my time right now".

So no, you're not alone. I'm sure its not as difficult as it seems as I've seen some people use DOSBOX in very clever ways to make a single shortcut launch into a menu of classic DOS games.


----------



## petal (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you for being so nice..


----------

